# Plastic Brush Covers



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone if you can buy plastic covers for brushes, like the kind that come with them that are made of cardboard? I always use mine, but after a while with latex brushes the cardboard gets wet and is no good anymore. I have googled for these things and asked at several stores, and all I have been able to find is patent applications online (I guess I won't get rich as the idea isn't original with me).

Do they exist? Does anyone else think they would use them if they were available? Any other tips and tricks, aside from the usual shake/spin, comb and hang, for keeping those bristles nice and straight?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Does anyone if you can buy plastic covers for brushes, like the kind that come with them that are made of cardboard? I always use mine, but after a while with latex brushes the cardboard gets wet and is no good anymore. I have googled for these things and asked at several stores, and all I have been able to find is patent applications online (I guess I won't get rich as the idea isn't original with me).
> 
> Do they exist? Does anyone else think they would use them if they were available? Any other tips and tricks, aside from the usual shake/spin, comb and hang, for keeping those bristles nice and straight?


Well since every brush is slightly different, a brush cover won't hold all of them together well enough.

I'd just use a thick kraft paper or something, but i just comb and hang hem myself


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you use the search feature you will find that this topic has been discussed in many threads here is just one example. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/plastic-brush-covers-2649/

I have contacted Purdy and Corona and was sent replacement covers.


----------



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

I comb mine out and wrap/roll them tight in newspaper


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

purdy has sent me new covers also, just contact them.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm mostly a Wooster guy and I suppose they would extend the same courtesy. It just seems that a more durable, water resistant and breatheable cover would be more practical. But, as mentioned in the other thread, they might resut in fewer brushes being sold as they would stay in better shape for longer.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Tin foil or self sticking sandwich wrap.

Mine are hanging right now.... in the shop


----------

